
4 ways to make sure your boss will consider your ideas - MathiasDesch
https://medium.com/@saroltagerb/4-ways-to-make-sure-your-boss-will-consider-your-growth-experiment-ideas-39bf8a64baee
======
mmontagna9
"...Grace Murray Hopper was a U.S. Naval officer, and an early computer
programmer. According to him..." Grace Hopper was not a guy! Don't call her a
him!

